# Getting someone off stinkies



## Viper_SA (15/4/22)

Hi all,

I need some advice please. I am off stinkies and have loads of gear, but nothing that could help a heavy smoker off stinkies. My mom recently had a small stroke (not her first one) and although I have tried several times in the past to get her converted I have always failed. I figured it's worth a shot to try again with all the new technology available. Problem is, I know next to nothing of entry level gear. Bear in mind that she is 72 years old, and anything too complicated will just be put aside. She is a heavy smoker, and the strong stuff as well (the cheapies).

What I need is definitely something with draw activation and I have seen when she tries my gear the whole button pushing confuses her. Preferably it would not even have wattage adjustment or airflow control and be as simple as possible while still providing a nice tight mtl draw. I tried her on 18mg freebase in the past, and after a vape she'd still light a stinky, so I was leaning towards salts maybe? No idea what strength though. 50mg sounds very heavy for me. She is willing to give it a try again, so that's half the battle I think, so I don't want to get her a crappy device. 

Ideally it would be something that's also light enough on juice that will last her through the day and again through the night after I've filled it for her, as she is very weak and won't be able to fill it herself and that might be too intimidating and make it easier to just grab a stinky. Once I get a device she likes I'll invest in a second one to keep her well "stocked". She does like my dessert flavors, so I was thinking something like that instead of tobacco. I know I had more success with desserts than tobaccos when I quit. 

Any suggestions welcome. It would obviously be nice if it's something that does not leak like the Drag X pods etc. and has coils freely available.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (15/4/22)

Miso Pro

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Resistance (15/4/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need some advice please. I am off stinkies and have loads of gear, but nothing that could help a heavy smoker off stinkies. My mom recently had a small stroke (not her first one) and although I have tried several times in the past to get her converted I have always failed. I figured it's worth a shot to try again with all the new technology available. Problem is, I know next to nothing of entry level gear. Bear in mind that she is 72 years old, and anything too complicated will just be put aside. She is a heavy smoker, and the strong stuff as well (the cheapies).
> 
> ...


I'm with @vicTor .on this one and if you need something smaller... Miso or Miso C

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## vicTor (15/4/22)

Miso C

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA (15/4/22)

If only my local vape shops stocked the miso... I don't want to pay courier fees everytime I need coils. Would be nice to find something that is stocked locally....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (15/4/22)

Viper_SA said:


> If only my local vape shops stocked the miso... I don't want to pay courier fees everytime I need coils. Would be nice to find something that is stocked locally....


 Inkd Vapor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (15/4/22)

Viper_SA said:


> If only my local vape shops stocked the miso... I don't want to pay courier fees everytime I need coils. Would be nice to find something that is stocked locally....


@adriaanh has one for sale with spare pods and coils. Check out the classifieds.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/4/22)

Good luck with getting your mom off the stinkies @Viper_SA 

From what I can tell the C version is a slight upgrade from the previous versions. You can lock the fire button and use autodraw.

@adriaanh is a well known and trusted seller. If you use Pudo you can save on delivery.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie (16/4/22)

Miso Pods the coils is not gonna cost an arm or a leg and the flavour is really good on the 0,8 ohm coils and the pods are cheap

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (16/4/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Good luck with getting your mom off the stinkies @Viper_SA
> 
> From what I can tell the C version is a slight upgrade from the previous versions. You can lock the fire button and use autodraw.
> 
> @adriaanh is a well known and trusted seller. If you use Pudo you can save on delivery.




Yup, I've bought from him before. I actually meant I don't really want to have to courier coils everytime I need. Would be much easier to stop at the vape shop on my way home to grab some coils, but there are so many options that it's hard to choose. Still need some advice on juice and nic strengths here. I have a feeling 12mg freebase won't cut it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius Keinhans (16/4/22)

I started vaping with the Vuse Pods after smoking about 50 to 60 Camel filters a day. Used the 3% pods which I understand is 30mg NicSalts. I tried 18mg freebase in a mtl device about a month later, but it was way too strong for me. Changed down to 12mg freebase and it was ok. After about 11 weeks, I am now down to 6mg freebase, still on a mtl tank and it seem to be enough nicotine. I tried some 3mg juice that I got from a friend but find that something was amiss. Tried DL, but really not for me. Probably some smoking habit muscle memory. I'm no expert, far from it in fact, but that was my experience.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (16/4/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Yup, I've bought from him before. I actually meant I don't really want to have to courier coils everytime I need. Would be much easier to stop at the vape shop on my way home to grab some coils, but there are so many options that it's hard to choose. Still need some advice on juice and nic strengths here. I have a feeling 12mg freebase won't cut it.


What I've done before... 
18mg decant 5ml into a 10ml Bottle and dilute 12mg. 
Decant another 5ml into a 10ml bottle and dilute to 9mg.
Here the nic hit is of importance and not the actual flavour. ( although a tobacco juice would be advantageous) 
Now you have 3 samples to work with. 18mg, 12mg and 9mg.
Start with the 9mg and work your way up. Don't fill the pods completely. Halfway should be adequate to judge the nicotine level needs after a few puffs. Good luck. 
It sounds like PT but, it's better to PT now then to sit on the bench later.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Akil (16/4/22)

I can't believe I'm saying this, but I think your best option is a disposable.
No juice filling, no coil replacement. Just vape it till it's done and get another one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (16/4/22)

Akil said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this, but I think your best option is a disposable.
> No juice filling, no coil replacement. Just vape it till it's done and get another one



I was also thinking it would be a good option to see if it takes before investing in something more permanent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (16/4/22)

Akil said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this, but I think your best option is a disposable.
> No juice filling, no coil replacement. Just vape it till it's done and get another one





Viper_SA said:


> I was also thinking it would be a good option to see if it takes before investing in something more permanent.


My take. On disposables is if it doesn't work it has to get chucked while. If a refillable doesn't work you can still resell and get something back. 
I sometimes use diposables but to me it's not a waste. I refill and recharge and then I get more use out of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (19/4/22)

Not an easy task. If it was me I would get the Kipo and a handful of pods that you can refill and she can rotate. My mate's mom is 91 now I think, smokes like a chimney and drinks like a sailor. We have all agreed not to try change anything.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Viper_SA (19/4/22)

Got the Vaporesso Xross Mini from my local vape shop. 12mg freebase and a 1.2 and 0.8 ohm coil. The girl was cute and helpful, lol, and everything is available on my way home from work. Just waiting for loadshedding to end to charge and test and tomorrow the trial will start. Got her a lekker pink one. Even if it just helps her cut down for now, it's a win.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (20/4/22)

wishing you guys all the best

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (21/4/22)

Well, she went through the night without a ciggie and decided not to smoke in the bedroom anymore, just vape. Was quickly there to fill up the pods for her and she says she's not in the mood for a ciggie. So, with some time it might just work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (21/4/22)

what flavour profile did you get your mom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (21/4/22)

New juice to me. She always says my desserts smell good. It's called Error 409. A vanilla, Caramel tobacco. She seems to love it so far and spent the whole afternoon with me without a stinkie.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (22/4/22)

Viper_SA said:


> New juice to me. She always says my desserts smell good. It's called Error 409. A vanilla, Caramel tobacco. She seems to love it so far and spent the whole afternoon with me without a stinkie.


Awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------

